# sunlight?



## nantid (Sep 14, 2010)

Do mantis require light,sun or artificial? Is it ok to keep them in a garage as long as the temp is ok?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 14, 2010)

It is beneficial for them to have a light and dark cycle to their day, just as it is for most creatures.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with LG.

-Kevin


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 14, 2010)

It's important that they recieve light. In my case, it's sunlight.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've always wondered if these mantids of our life have a special ability to grow faster if we decided to keep the day light on 18 hours of the day instead of 12...?

When I used to breed crickets, I would never give them any darkness so they would CONTINUE to eat, breed, lay eggs, eat, breed, lay eggs, etc.

Dubia roaches grow a lot faster in the dark because when they are in the dark they are more likely to eat more and breed more often. I believe this is because they are most comfortable in the dark?

So, how about mantids? Do they exclusively eat and breed during the day light?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2010)

Got me by the :blink: tentacles


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 14, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Got me by the :blink: tentacles


lol Rebecca you've bred many species, have you noticed any species breeding during the night time??? do you check on your mantids at night just to see what they are up to if you are bored? lol?


----------



## nantid (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone,I'll make sure they get sun.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> I've always wondered if these mantids of our life have a special ability to grow faster if we decided to keep the day light on 18 hours of the day instead of 12...?
> 
> When I used to breed crickets, I would never give them any darkness so they would CONTINUE to eat, breed, lay eggs, eat, breed, lay eggs, etc.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> I*'ve always wondered if these mantids of our life have a special ability to grow faster if we decided to keep the day light on 18 hours of the day instead of 12...?*
> 
> When I used to breed crickets, I would never give them any darkness so they would CONTINUE to eat, breed, lay eggs, eat, breed, lay eggs, etc.
> 
> ...


No, and native species will not enter diapause.


----------



## Findarato (Sep 15, 2010)

do they need 'direct' sunlight, or is it enough to get sunlight through glass? I live in an apartment and have no opportunity to take my mantis outside. she gets her morning sun through the window, and in the evening I light a lamp, but just for the time I work beside her (she is in my office, on the table beside the PC). At night she is in the dark. I have noticed her eating at whatever time she likes, not just at daytime.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Actual sunlight is not required. Special lighting is not required either. However if you can provide sunlight it can only be a good thing.


----------



## ismart (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunlight cant be bad for them. I see wild mantids basking in the sun all the time. Being there in an enclosure. Make sure it does not get to hot in there if you place them in sunlight. You don't want to inadvertently cook them! Light is very importatnt! They fed best during the day.


----------



## Findarato (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks for answering. the morning sun won't shine on her but for a few hours per day, my window faces east. so she can't get too much heat from that. the lamp is on during evenings, mostly for my own working there. I notice she turns her head towards it sometimes. and i have caught her eating in the dark, when I have occasionally to get up before sunrise and check on her before I leave.


----------

